# What am I mixed with?



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey ya'll- been awhile but I rescued another dog and I cant figure out what she is mixed with- this is only day 2 with her so I dont have alot of personality to go on. She has long legs and is light on her feet- like a fox- very shy but affectionate. 
I am just having fun and would welcome your thoughts 

















she doesnt like the camera so I will have to try and get more shots. 
THANKS 

Looks like I need a new siggy huh?


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

awww what a little cutie! i dont know what she could be mixed with but she's really cute!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

hmm thats a good question. She sure is super cute though


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

personally I don't think she is mixed with anything. Just one of the many not so well bred chis. But that doesn't make her any less cute!!! congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

She looks full chi to me too. Congrats on your new addition! She is beautiful :love5: What's her name?


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks like a Chihuahua to me, but I am no Chih expert.


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

JazmynsMama said:


> Hahahaha!! Tracy...you and I were basically posting the same answer at the same time. lol


lol true


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

maybe jack russell or something similar? She looks cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I was gong to say the same thing. She looks full chi to me, just a bigger one 

Lori


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

personally id say a "deer head" chihuahua...

esentially a chi whos breeding wasnt exactly...kosher...but she looks chi...if not id say likely jrt/prt


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not sure, but she sure is adorable.


----------



## kelly51080 (Apr 14, 2008)

look like a jack russel x chihuahua to me. very cute bless her


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

You will have to post a few more pics, I can't really tell what she is mixed with (if anything). She is really cute, though. How good of you to rescue her. I would love to see some new pics of kemo and Bindi!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting to read everyones opinion- I like mixed with cuteness- that is an awesome answer--

Katie her name is Grace(ie)

I am starting to think min pin perhaps- Corgi came up alot on some other forums- I dont see that. Well I will keep observing. She is much taller than my other 2- I know all about bad breeding chi's - my one is from a puppy mill my first rescue. 

I am worried though this pack might not blend- the full day 1 has been exhausting to say the least. Maybe I am just tired 
Thanks everyone


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

maureen said:


> You will have to post a few more pics, I can't really tell what she is mixed with (if anything). She is really cute, though. How good of you to rescue her. I would love to see some new pics of kemo and Bindi!!


HI Maureen  good to see you- I have some of my other babies! 







Bindi no matter what I do has turned into a pork chop LOL but I love her to pieces 
and Kemo just looks older LOL he just turned 5 last month


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I would guess chi/corgi  That face screams corgi to me!

Adorable!


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Oh, look how cute they are! Kemo is handsome as ever. And What a sweet picture of Bindi. Maybe the porkchop thing is a girl thing, lol. My trixie turned into quite the porker, too. I cut back on her food and treats a few months ago and now she is looking better. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I vote full Chi as well


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I think just a abdly bred Chi. Or maybe foxie?

She's beautiful, I love ehr eyes!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Jezz said:


> I think just a abdly bred Chi. Or maybe foxie?
> 
> She's beautiful, I love ehr eyes!


What on earth IS foxie? Do you mean a fox terrier?


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

No idea but a pretty thing nether the less


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

I think she looks somewhat like my Jasmine, only with short hair. Jasmine is 1/2 AKC long hair chi from her father and the other half, her mother, is chi and some kind of terrier.

Here's Jasmine -










Here's Jasmine's father -










Jasmine's mother -










Penny (Jasmine's sister) from same litter -


----------



## kelly51080 (Apr 14, 2008)

hi im new on here to i i dont know how the do a post to ask things in my own post can someone help me please thank you


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

kelly51080 said:


> hi im new on here to i i dont know how the do a post to ask things in my own post can someone help me please thank you


 
Hi there , go into the section you want to post in IE: Chi chat , general chat etc... and click new thread on top left then enter your title and write your post.

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

KB I think she looks full chi


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG she does look like Jasmine right down to the liver nose  so Jasmine is part yorkie/terrier too- that is amazing? - I dunno I was thinking maybe min pin- she is just too tall and big-she has these adorable wrinkles in her forehead. Good gravy this is getting very interesting 

I am going to make another thread about pack issues. I hope ya'll can help me there


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She is adorable even though I can't figure out her pedigree.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

She looks lovely, she looks like a cross with a podengo to me, lovely little dogs.

http://www.plushcourt.com/Portuguese-Podengo-Pequenos-Smooth-Coat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW I never heard of that dog and I agree- and some of the podengo's resemble corgis (to which all are saying) but can have the longer body as well. This is very interesting- thanks for that new angle. I will read up on their personalities as well to see :-D


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

wow pippa you know your dogs lol
i didnt even know that dog excisted

it does sort of look like your new baby who is so cute btw kb


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i agree she looks full to me too. very cute


----------



## Geksta (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok I would say she has basenji in her, in the second pic she looks ver basenji like.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Geksta said:


> Ok I would say she has basenji in her, in the second pic she looks ver basenji like.


funny you say that as my sister has a basenji and I was thinking that too- I think she is podango though from what I am reading. She has no chi traits really-and these dogs are often mistaken for a chi-


----------



## Geksta (Apr 15, 2008)

Okies, I have never heard of one or seen one .. Google will be my friend today hehehe.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

How common are the Podango in the US though? I have never heard of them and am wondering if a mix with this is that common here?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

I HIGHLY doubt pondengo, the breed is EXTREEMLY rare anywhere in the states, and the folks that do have them are generally VERY strict about breeding practices because its considered a dying breed...its HIGHLY unlikely one would be mixed with a chi, its even less likley it would end up in a shelter/rescue situation.

honestly she looks exactly like many of the chis that come to daycare...none of them look like a chi should...

and after meeting a 20lb akc reg pure bred chihuahua, i wouldnt be suprised at anything...

its not unsual for mill dogs to be tall, and LARGE, 10-15lbs is NOT uncommon!

and with bad breeding actual personalty can be completly lost...

again, of the chis we have at daycare theres onely 1 that looks like a chi should and MABE 2 that act like a chihuahua should...


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

My friend breeds pondengos here the uk, they are concidered rare here to but there are many breeders.

My cousin also breeds them in USA and has adopted 3 from dogs homes there.
All from different homes.

They are lovely little dogs and can be mistaken for over sized dear head chis, they have been many times here.

I nearly adopted one myself last year from our local dogs hiome, it had been found wondering and was never claimed, thats noramly how you get a cross, they get out and mate with any girl around.

I didnt end up with her as my vets nurse fell in love her.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

yes the lady in the UK that I dealt with said there are many Portuguese migrants that came to the US and had them as hunting dogs and then are sometimes abandoned/lost. I cant even get into how much people dont get "spay" and "Neuter" here. Its discouraging that is why I like to rescue.  
I do have one girl from a breeder though so I am not saying anything bad about that!


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

very interesting, I've never heard of a podenGo, but I do have heard of a podenCo. I think it's just the same breed, maybe we just spell it differently in the Netherlands.

I think your dog isn't a mix but just a bad bred Chihuahua.


----------

